# Atlona Flat Hdmi Cable



## Drfoxly (Feb 14, 2008)

Has anyone used these cables or know anything about them?

2M ( 6 FEET ) ATLONA FLAT HDMI CABLE HDMI 1.3b. MODEL: AT14031B-2


http://www.atlona.com/2M-6FT-ATLONA-...d-p-16707.html


----------



## Wayde (Jun 5, 2006)

I've never used the cables but I know that Atlona is a respected manufacturer. I'm sure they're fine cables if you want a premium cable. 

I've never been a supporter of spending a whole lot extra on cables though, I tend to think the gains people experience to audio/video when buying 'expensive' cables are mostly in the heads of beholder.

That said... $44 is a lot but not as bad some I've seen. I don't know about 1.3b certified or if that even means anything. Are 1.1 cerfitied cables unable to pass 1.3a bandwidth requirement's features? I believe so.


----------

